
As Ebola outbreak rages, vaccine is 97.5% effective, protecting over 90K people - scottie_m
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/04/ebola-vaccine-is-97-5-effective-early-outbreak-data-suggests/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
This is one of the things that really makes me hopeful. A few 100 years ago,
something like Ebola could have easily devastated civilization. Now, we have
come up with a way to treat people who have it and more importantly to prevent
people from getting it, even if exposed. This is truly amazing, and despite
all the problems on the horizon gives me hope that human ingenuity and
cooperation will win out in the end over our challenges.

~~~
smileysteve
> A few 100 years ago, something like Ebola could have easily devastated
> civilization

As little as 5 years ago (2014 outbreak is deadliest occurrence), it was
difficult to contain and spreading rapidly, it took significant travel
limitations to contain it.

------
turtlecloud
I think it depends on what percent of the Ebola affected territories are anti-
vaxx.

I think they might be against it for animistic reasons.

------
b_tterc_p
> The rVSV-ZEBOV-GP Ebola vaccine, made by Merck & Co, contains a live
> attenuated virus harmless to humans that researchers genetically engineered
> to carry an Ebola glycoprotein.

This took a few reads for me to get right

